# Health Insurance- switch or stay and when?



## maura (20 May 2010)

This is a bit complicated. I have 4 children, my husband and 3 children are insured with Quinn essential starter and myself and a newborn are covered under aviva hospital level 1.  The renewal dates are different, one in July and one in August. I see that VHI are offering free cover for children with their one plus plan until 1st June, so I was wondering would it be better for me to switch all of us to this?, how would we switch? would we lose out by switching insurers early? or would we be doubly covered? This has been our first year insured with Quinn and Aviva so we won't be a full year covered until July and August.


----------



## scuby (21 May 2010)

what ever amount of time you have spent with one insurance comp, will transfer with you, so you will not be treated like a brand new member when you transfer.
also, if you're kids are all under 18, i "think" the fourth is free. so you may be losing out by having 3 on one policy and one on another, but then again a baby could be free from date of birth to your renewal for the first year anyway, so might not be losing out there, but double check with aviva


----------



## NovaFlare77 (21 May 2010)

Also, you can switch at any time. If you've paid up front for the year and you haven't/won't be making a claim then you'll get a refund for any overpaid subscriptions.

To make a switch, you just need to join the new health insurer and cancel the previous insurance by sending them a letter (Even if you call, they'll probably still ask for a letter). Ask for the refund (if any) in the same letter. The simplest thing to do may be to set up your new insurance from 31st May in this case which gives you plenty of time to send the letters as well. Make sure to tell the previous insurers the date you want to cancel cover from and don't be worried if you're doubly covered for a few days.

Finally, and in my usual broken record routine , have a look at the product comparison tool on the Health Insurance Authority website (www.hia.ie) to give you a clear picture of the pluses and minuses of all three products side by side.


----------



## maura (22 May 2010)

Thanks a million scuby and novaflare77, your advice is much appreciated. Maura


----------

